# Another Knife Story:Toddler Birthday Party Gone Bad!!!



## Guro Harold (Dec 27, 2004)

http://cnn.netscape.cnn.com/ns/news...ff/story/0001/20041226/1525640337.htm&sc=1110


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 27, 2004)

The news report indicates that no harm came to the toddler.

All of the wounded were adults. The authorities do not know at this time why the fight started or whom is responsible.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 27, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> The news report indicates that no harm came to the toddler.
> 
> All of the wounded were adults. The authorities do not know at this time why the fight started or whom is responsible.


The only thing that should be cut a child's birthday party is the cake!!! :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 27, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> The news report indicates that no harm came to the toddler.
> 
> All of the wounded were adults. The authorities do not know at this time why the fight started or whom is responsible.


Emotional trauma lasts longer than physical trauma does. At two years old this child is old enough to be traumatized by what was witnessed. Regardless of why the fight started or who started it it is pretty pathetic to have adults at a childs birthday party stabbing each other.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 27, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Emotional trauma lasts longer than physical trauma does. At two years old this child is old enough to be traumatized by what was witnessed. Regardless of why the fight started or who started it it is pretty pathetic to have adults at a childs birthday party stabbing each other.



Great Point!!!

It is very distressful for a child to witness violence, especially within a family.  The article did not specify who was injured nor the exact relationship of the victims and attackers, but if it was a parent involved, the impact will be even greater.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 27, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Emotional trauma lasts longer than physical trauma does. At two years old this child is old enough to be traumatized by what was witnessed. Regardless of why the fight started or who started it it is pretty pathetic to have adults at a childs birthday party stabbing each other.


No argument from me on that ... but, the headline is, I think, a bit sensationalized. A more accurate headline would be:
"Seven adults suffer knife wounds"​Attrocious behavior happens, and all too often. But this headline is inaccurate and inflamatory. Which is, no doubt, why it was read and copied here. I'm not certain what Palusut was trying to accomplish by posting this link, he offered no commentary with his post. I don't think he suggesting any action, just outrage. 

Of course, the only things that should be cut at a birthday party is cake.
Of course, adults and parents shouldn't engage in knife fights in front of their children.
But, there is no litmus test on becoming parents. And I can't imagine that anyone is suggesting that there be one. 

And, while the emotional trauma to the child should be a concern, so should the physical trauma to the seven adults who were injured. 

I posted my first response, because, if you read the headline as I did, images of 'Chucky's Birthday' flash through your head ... a two year old on a rampage with a knife. I was pointing out that this is not what the story reports.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 27, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> No argument from me on that ... but, the headline is, I think, a bit sensationalized. A more accurate headline would be:
> "Seven adults suffer knife wounds"​Attrocious behavior happens, and all too often. But this headline is inaccurate and inflamatory. Which is, no doubt, why it was read and copied here. I'm not certain what Palusut was trying to accomplish by posting this link, he offered no commentary with his post. I don't think he suggesting any action, just outrage.
> 
> I posted my first response, because, if you read the headline as I did, images of 'Chucky's Birthday' flash through your head ... a two year old on a rampage with a knife. I was pointing out that this is not what the story reports.



Hi Michael,

Respectfully,

The title for this thread was not sensationalized, actually it was absolutely factual.  Again, the subtitle was "Toddler Birthday Party Gone Bad!!!"

This is a knife forum that contains threads about knife incidents.
This incident occurred at a toddlers birthday party.
This toddler birthday party did go bad, if violence occurred, especially of this magnitude.

Palusut


----------

